# faire un snap



## okwan (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai beau cherché dans le forum et sur les moteurs de recherches, rien, nada
donc si quelqu'un peu m'aide? merci merci merci
Voilà je n'arrive pas à trouver un tuto pour faire ça :


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## brucetp (9 Juin 2008)

le code pour faire apparaître une image au premier plan et qui grise le fond?


----------



## vian (9 Juin 2008)

un snapshot? imprime-écran? 
pomme-maj-3 et pomme-maj4


----------



## Alycastre (9 Juin 2008)

okwan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai beau cherché dans le forum et sur les moteurs de recherches, rien, nada
> donc si quelqu'un peu m'aide? merci merci merci
> Voilà je n'arrive pas à trouver un tuto pour faire ça :



Lightbox
Ou là


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Pour l'aperçu c'est SnapShooter.


----------



## okwan (9 Juin 2008)

Enfaite je recherche un tuto pour faire une preview avec photoshop sans passer par un logiciel.
Voilà juste apprendre à le faire avec mes petits doigts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2008)

Sans photoshop, C0rentin a raison, il faut passer par Snapshooter. Il se peut qu'il y ait un bug sur ce logiciel, desfois il ne s'ouvre pas sur Leopard. Dans ce cas, il faut donc faire un clic droit et ouvrir avec Roseta. Si tu n'as pas Roseta, tu peux utiliser thumbscrew, mais les choix sont plus limités.


----------



## Defcon (17 Août 2008)

Salut,

Désolé de déterrer ce sujet mais il semblerait que je sois atteint par le problème évoqué juste au dessus. A savoir le lancement de "Snapshooter" ne se fait pas lorsque je clique dessus.

Concernant Rosetta, je n'en ai trouvé aucune trace sur ma machine, et le clique droit sur l'application ne m'indique aucune fonctionnalité "Rosetta".

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un coup de pouce svp ?


Merci beaucoup


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2008)

Clic droit sur SnapShooter.app, puis ''lire les informations'', puis cocher ''ouvrir avec Rosetta''


----------



## Defcon (17 Août 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour le coup de main !

Par contre instabilité garantie avec Rosetta, l'application quitte inopinément lors de son utilisation. Je vais me retourner vers une autre solution, dommage il me semblait très très sympa.

A tout'


----------



## brucetp (17 Août 2008)

pareil, j'ai essayé dès qu'on clique sur un truc...allez hop shut down!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour l'aperçu c'est SnapShooter.




Petits 'couacs':

-> on ne sait pas changer la forme du cadre: si on a une image carrée ou rectangulaire "verticale", on est obligé de zoomer sur un détail et l'apercu ne donne rien

-> le seul 'dézoomage' va seulement jusque 50%.. Ca rejoint le premier point, mais on zoome sur une infime partie de l'image et on ne sait pas donner une idée globale...


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2009)

Tu peux récupérer certains cadres ICI, et t'amuser avec Gimp ou Photoshop.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Petits 'couacs':
> 
> -> on ne sait pas changer la forme du cadre: si on a une image carrée ou rectangulaire "verticale", on est obligé de zoomer sur un détail et l'apercu ne donne rien
> 
> -> le seul 'dézoomage' va seulement jusque 50%.. Ca rejoint le premier point, mais on zoome sur une infime partie de l'image et on ne sait pas donner une idée globale...



C'est un vieux soft pas mis à jour (même pas intel).


----------

